# Can't believe I did that!



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

A friend and I were talking today on some of the stupid things we've done and this one came up. Thought I'd share it with you..
On New Years Eve a few years ago, I had a huge catering job that went off perfectly. Leaving that night about midnight I walked out to my van thinking wow it really warmed up. I was still full of euphoric energy so I decided to go to the car wash. Well as I soaped up the van good, I didn't have enough brain cells left to notice that it was freezing up solid as it covered the vehicle. Being that busy for days, I hadn't paid any attention to the weather and thought we were having a little heat wave. And forgetting how I feel after every job...Well it was below zero and I was having a **** of a time just trying to get the soap off so I didn't look like an idiot driving down the road. I ended up looking like a driving ice cube w/ a windshield. ........
44 and still learning


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

reminds me of the time I left the house without my glasses (I'm blind as a bat without 'em), got in the car, and couldn't figure out why it was so foggy out; then thought it was a dirty windshield; got the windshield wipers going - nope, that wasn't it; wasn't til I was about a half mile down the road that I realized I was without my four-eyes!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

...happiness is hearing these sorts of stories from _other_ people.......


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Too funny Nancy!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

AS long as we're mentioning cold and driving, a quick one. I joined a band many moons back and had bought a new (used) van. We had a Christmas party in Delaware and drove in from Maryland. 3-1/2 hour drive. It was very cold that night and we all huddled into the van with the equipment, no seats other than the front ones. There was a big hole in the front by the drivers engine cover so the whole way we drove with a 55 mph sub zero breeze going through the van. Luckily I had moving blankets and a couple others to help, but it was the most miserable drive ever!!!
A couple of days later I was looking to see what I could do about it and discovered that it was an open vent, and all I had to do was push the lever and close it! I never told anyone about it!
Ahh band days and the injuries it entailed....


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I was 12, almost 13, when I got arrested for something I was not exactly responsible for (complicated story) and I wanted to look very mature and grown up when I had to go to court. At that time, my mom and I were the same height and took about the same size in clothes. I insisted she let me wear one of her dresses to achieve my look. The one I chose was the kind that buttoned up the back and you left several undone so you had a pleat to be able to move your legs. My mom told me it looked too grown up and I should pick another dress, but I kept insisting on that one.

A mutual friend of mine and my mom's, Manuel, came with us and he and another couple were the only ones in the court room aside from the other party's lawyer, and the judge. I was standing with my mom in front of the judge as he was rattling off my "crime" in detail to verify if indeed that was what happened. Then I heard the couple snickering pretty loudly trying their hardest to stifle their laughter. Then Manuel was started, PPPPST!-ing at us trying to get our attention. I ignored him thinking there was nothing he had to say that could be THAT important. Then finally, my mom and I turned around to see what the heck he wanted and he whispered to me, "YOUR DRESS!" I turned around and sure enough, the buttons had come undone all the way up to my waist and my butt was exposed. To make matters even worse, I had chosen to wear my neon yellow underwear with a picture of a plug and electrical current with the words "LIVE WIRE" (the name of the brand and their logo) across the butt. I had my mom button me up and just as she was done, the judge said, "So is that correct?" I then realized I hadn't heard a single word he said. I told him I had a problem with my dress (to which the couple snickered even MORE) and my mother had been fixing it and if he would be so kind as to repeat what he just said. He was VERY annoyed with me.


----------

